# Like a wee hoo i-go but not?



## Puddles (4 Sep 2013)

Having had Big Bertha arrive and be fitted I have noticed there is no stem space under the saddle for the hitch for a wee hoo to go, let alone any other type of tag along type thing to go....

Does anyone know of a wee hoo type tag a long that fits to the wheel nut like bike trailers do?

It would need to be a proper seat like a wee hoo with pedals for the small person to pedal not just sit there

If any of that makes sense can anyone assist?

Or does anyone know of a work around if the saddle post is not available to attach the saddle post attachment to.


----------



## benb (4 Sep 2013)

There's definitely one that has a fitting on a rack rather than the seat post. Don't think there's one that hitches to the wheel though, as they generally pivot more than a trailer.


----------



## hatler (4 Sep 2013)

Try the follow-me tandem (there's a thread on this board somewhere). I don't _think_ that needs exposed seat post but I could be wrong.


----------



## Puddles (4 Sep 2013)

benb said:


> There's definitely one that has a fitting on a rack rather than the seat post. Don't think there's one that hitches to the wheel though, as they generally pivot more than a trailer.



The rack would be okay too



hatler said:


> Try the follow-me tandem (there's a thread on this board somewhere). I don't _think_ that needs exposed seat post but I could be wrong.



Nope to attaching bike to bike, basically I want something she can fall asleep in but also pedals herself i.e. the Wee Hoo but without a seat post attachment


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Sep 2013)

The original Islabikes and some of the Burley ones used to have a rack with an upright that the trailer bike fitted to

The fitting was like a fork stem, and the headset of the trailer bike fitted on to it.








Roland do a similar item for their trailer bike, and you can buy additional racks with mount.

Could be worth ringing this company for advice as to whether it can be used with other makes


----------



## Puddles (5 Sep 2013)

Oh yes @Cunobelin that looks just the ticket


----------



## Puddles (24 Oct 2013)

Having had Bertha seat adjusted by a man that knows about these things  I had the saddle to low for me now I am no longer wobbly I have lots of seat post available for wee hoo attachment, however, it says in the manual that you cannot attach it to a bike with a rear luggage rack that Bertha does have 






and I do not want to remove, but, then I see pictures like these, that clearly do have a luggage rack at the rear (see below) so am I misunderstand what a rear luggage rack is? or is it bike type dependant.


----------



## benb (24 Oct 2013)

My tagalong easily passes over the rack on my bike.


----------



## Puddles (24 Oct 2013)

benb said:


> My tagalong easily passes over the rack on my bike.




So I have got the right bit then, sorry to seem  but I sometimes get a bit confused over what is called what on the bike


----------



## Spinney (24 Oct 2013)

Might depend on the shape of the thingy* that fastens to the stem seat post** compared to the shape of your rack.

(* this is a technical term!)

** edited after reading the helpful diagram below!


----------



## Puddles (24 Oct 2013)

Spinney said:


> Might depend on the shape of the thingy* that fastens to the stem compared to the shape of your rack.
> 
> (* this is a technical term!)




Its is that shape thingy what is in the photos


----------



## Spinney (24 Oct 2013)

Here you go @Puddles


----------



## Puddles (24 Oct 2013)

Thank you @Spinney Ah and headset covers make sense now, cos I thought that was the bit that is actually a stem ooooh fankoo


----------



## Puddles (8 Jan 2014)

Tested a Wee Hoo and it all fitted fine so one arrived at Christmas...




Now they are offering to ship one of these All Weather Canopies to the UK (this week only deal) for $100! Oooh I think that might be a yes in this current weather!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2014)

The more you post pics and write about the Wee Hoo the closer I am to getting one.


----------



## Puddles (8 Jan 2014)

Well I can tell you the customer service is excellent from the USA!

The more we use it the more we love it and I am sure that raincover will also make it even more of a joy, it is being shipped tomorrow and shall take 5-7 days to get here, so excited about that bit, I am loving it so much, even more than User76 if that is possible so much better than the trailer in so many ways.


----------



## Puddles (8 Jan 2014)

Oh and I forgot you can buy a Wee Hoo with 15% discount at the moment via this link

http://rideweehoo.sharewitheverybody.com/SM/C980ED2F


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2014)

Puddles said:


> Oh and I forgot you can buy a Wee Hoo with 15% discount at the moment via this link
> 
> http://rideweehoo.sharewitheverybody.com/SM/C980ED2F




Cheers...


----------

